# Personal Best Bass (YEEHAW)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK family, I have not been much of a bass fisherman... I mainly like bream and catfishing. Until this past year, bass fishing consisted of using bream as live bait, and spinners, rattlers, and cranks. Worm fishing wasn't "fast" enough and I didn't have the patience fer it!!! This past week, I have been forcing myself to use nothing but plastics:crazy: It finally paid off Friday 04/16/10. I was using a Zoom trick worm in June Bug! I was at a local private pondand after the first few casts I had a hit, when I set the hook...it didn't feel like anything was there... I brought it up and had a stump-knocker that was smaller then my worm!!! I then went to another side of the pond and saw a big ole bass swim by. I have fished this pond fer 4-5 years and have only caught small bream outta it so to see a big bass in there pumped me up!!! I threw in the area I last saw her, and watched as my line started to straighten out I jerked back and it was on, she spun that drag till I tightened it up a bit. Funny thing was that just before headed down there, I swapped out my 8lb test to 15lb and it probably paid off!!! I drug her up and grabbed her, then screamed like a school girl. I wasn't far from the house so here I go.....running down the road in flip flops and shorts holding my hawg!!! I got to the house and put her in my 165 gal. pond in the front yard while I got my scale and camera ready. Well, my scale was broke:blush: so that got me flustered!!! I then called Chad Cooper to ask fer some advise on weight and all. He told me to take the length and girth measurements and I took several pics so I could get a fiberglass mount of the girl! I then pulled her back out of the pond and ran back to her home and put her back in....She swam off like a shot from a gun so I will be EXTREMEMLY happy if Logan can catch her another day!!! Her measurements were 21.25 inches long, and 18 inches in girth!!! I though she was 9-10, but those hopes have been brought down to 8-9. I used an online calculator and it came out an extimate of 7.9 lbs. Nicholas, get Kevin to give me an EXPERT guestimate on the weight, I'm sure he's caught SEVERAL like this...

I think she'll make a beautiful mount due to her being so short and fat.....What ya'll think???




































Check out the belly on that beast!!! The bass has a biggun too!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great post and report....Way To Go Man.....:Wow: Congrats on a fine bass, and what a belly....( on the bass ). Make sure you post the mount so we can compare.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

somebody needs a shirt......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason....don't be hatin' brother!!! I had great luck even w/ out 1 of my "ugly" shirts!!!:crazy:


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

that's what a HAWG is sposed to look like! nice job!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

r u sure you caught them and not your son lol... sorry jason u know i have to give you a hard time once in awhile...


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 24, 2009)

Great Pics of a fine fish. Congrats. Chad will do a finwe job for you


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Killer Bass. Congrats...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here she is on the wall...I think a little girth is missing but purty never-the-less!!!!


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

nice bass there. i was gonna guess its weight to be between 7.5 and 8.5.


----------

